

Callogram - callogram

New photo sharing app that brings caller ID into the 21st century.  Currently allows users to select and assign an image to other users and then when that user is called the image appears on the other end of the line.  Essentially makes each call a mini surprise.  We are close to allowing users to assign a short five to ten second video, but struggling with codecs.  Any ideas other than third party solutions?<p>The google play address for the app is:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.callogram.android&#38;feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5jYWxsb2dyYW0uYW5kcm9pZCJd
======
scottmagdalein
I'm assuming both the caller and receiver need the app installed? If so,
that's tough, but not undoable.

If you want people to actually download it, you really should invest a few
hundred dollars on 99Designs and get a decent app icon.

